# Google Fight



## Rick Wade (May 21, 2005)

Now you and your buddie can go fist to fist, toe to toe with google fight.

Google Fight 

here is an example

Ed Praker Kenpo vs. Tracy Kenpo 

Post your best fights here.


----------



## AnimEdge (May 24, 2005)

Ninjutsu Vs Ninjitsu


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

Arnis vs. escrima:
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=arnis&word2=escrima

(I need to be able to make it that or eskrima to be fair.)


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2005)

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Star+Wars&word2=Star+Trek

 It's settled, Star Wars is better then Star Trek


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2005)

Striker versus Grappler 

Deep Space Nine versus Babylon Five

And as left over trauma from high school: 
Geeks versus Jocks


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Striker versus Grappler
> 
> Deep Space Nine versus Babylon Five
> 
> ...



Thats funny left over trama  :roflmao: 

Rick


----------



## James Miller (May 24, 2005)

I love it! artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2005)

Once and for all 

Kenpo vs Kempo 

and the winner was 

Kenpo             346,000 results                           

Kempo            311,000 results  


Close one.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2005)

Much closer than I would have expected!


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 25, 2005)

Hehehehehe I had to do it ..... It's all in fun, though 

Geeks vs Dorks

The winner is geeks 10,600,000
Dorks 396,000

How about my two styles ...

Tsd vs TKD

TKD won (spelled Tae Kwon Do) 873,000 (if ya spell it TaeKwonDo it goes up to 1,630,000)
TSD 144,000 Go figure. TSD isn't as popular as I thought  :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2005)

Jujutsu vs. jujitsu:
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=jujutsu&word2=jujitsu

The "wrong" one wins!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 28, 2005)

OK I know it is getting old but one last one

Bruce Calkins   60,600 results 
vs.
Anyone          174,000,000 results


----------

